# examen afleggen



## The.tunisian.muscle

Dag helemall,

ik,zou zeggen: 

_ "Je me suis inscris pour la session d'examen mais je ne voudrais seulement en passer que quelques uns"_

is de de volgende zin correct ?


_*Ik ben ingeschreven voor het juni sessie  maar ik zou alleen een enkele examens willen afleggen.*_


Dank U wel


----------



## HKK

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> Dag allemaal,
> 
> ik wil zeggen:
> 
> _ "Je me suis inscris pour la session d'examen mais je ne voudrais seulement en passer que quelques uns"_
> 
> is de de volgende zin correct ?
> 
> 
> _*Ik ben ingeschreven voor het juni sessie  maar ik zou alleen een enkele examens willen afleggen.*_
> 
> 
> Dank U wel



Bijna.

Ik ben ingeschreven voor de examensessie van juni, maar ik zou maar enkele examens willen afleggen.


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

ah ja,  ik heb niet mijn vergissen gezien

Dank u voor de correctie en voor de aantwoord !!!


----------



## iKevin

Hoe komen jullie aan de ''juni'' vertaling? Ik zie nergens ''juin'' staan.


----------



## Lopes

iKevin said:


> Hoe komen jullie aan de ''juni'' vertaling? Ik zie nergens ''juin'' staan.



De volgende sessie is waarschijnlijk in Juni


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

Ja maar waaneer ik spreek over examensessie , dat betekent dat Juni  de komende sessie is


----------



## iKevin

Oh, ja, dat klinkt logisch -blond- =P.


----------



## Kayla321

iKevin" said:
			
		

> Hoe komen jullie aan de ''juni'' vertaling? Ik zie nergens ''juin'' staan.


Thetunisianmuscle noemt toch zelf juni in zijn/haar vertaling?



The.tunisian.muscle said:


> _*Ik ben ingeschreven voor het juni sessie  maar ik zou alleen een enkele examens willen afleggen.*_


----------



## iKevin

Uhu, I know, ik zag het. Zoals ik al zei -blond-.
8D Fijne carnaval trouwens!


----------



## BrunoR

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> Dag helemall,
> 
> ik,zou zeggen:
> 
> _ "Je me suis inscris pour la session d'examen mais je ne voudrais seulement en passer que quelques uns"_
> 
> is de de volgende zin correct ?
> 
> 
> _*Ik ben ingeschreven voor het juni sessie  maar ik zou alleen een enkele examens willen afleggen.*_
> 
> 
> Dank U wel



S'inscrire betekent niet ingeschreven zijn (être inscrit), maar zich inschrijven.

Daarnaast is sessie niet onzijdig maar vrouwelijk, dus de sessie. Verder moet men junisessie aaneen schrijven, of 'de sessie van juni' gebruiken.

Ten slotte kun je geen meervoud gebruiken na 'een enkele'. Het hoort 'ik zou alleen enkele examens willen afleggen' te zijn, of misschien nog beter is 'ik zou _slechts_ enkele examens willen afleggen'.

Verder is je tijdskeuze ook verkeerd. Je bent al ingeschreven, dus *zal* je slechts enkele examens (willen) afleggen. 'Willen' staat tussen haakjes omdat die de context verandert. Als je willen erbij zet, dan zeg je dat je er wel voor ingeschreven bent, maar ze toch niet zult afleggen.

De uiteindelijke zin is: '*Ik heb me ingeschreven voor de sessie van juni, maar ik zal slechts enkele examens afleggen.*'

NB: in je Franse zin staan ook een aantal fouten. De juiste versie: 'Je me suis inscrit(e) pour la session d'examens [de juin], mais je ne voudrais en passer que quelques uns seulement.'


----------



## HKK

Wauw, ik denk dat we dat als "West-Vlaamse Grondigheid" kunnen beschouwen!  Volgens mij bereik je het doel gemakkelijker in kleine stappen, maar je bent natuurlijk vrij om van mening te verschillen!


----------



## BrunoR

HKK said:


> Wauw, ik denk dat we dat als "West-Vlaamse Grondigheid" kunnen beschouwen!  Volgens mij bereik je het doel gemakkelijker in kleine stappen, maar je bent natuurlijk vrij om van mening te verschillen!



Voor mij is het handiger als ik alles op één schotel geserveerd krijg dan dat ik alles bijeen moet zoeken.


----------

